# Shampoo- anyone make it?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

been hearing bad things about commercial shampoos- anyone make their own? What about other personal care products? (body lotion, etc)


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

InHisName said:


> been hearing bad things about commercial shampoos- anyone make their own? What about other personal care products? (body lotion, etc)


 I'm also interested in seeing some shampoo recipes. 

After I read THIS I decided I don't want to buy any more shampoo or bodywash unless it happens to be certified organic. Until I find a better choice, I'm using Dr. Bronner's baby shampoo, which is certified organic and pretty cheap through the coÂ·op.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

I make my own liquid goat milk soap and can use it in my hair too. I follow with a cider vinegar rinse. It's not certified organic but contains no alcohol or sulfates. I sell it here: 
http://www.capellasgarden.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=22 if you want to take a look at it. yes, it's amber - milk does that when it cooks!

This is a completely different animal and it took me a lot longer than learning cold process. I think adding the GM made it an even greater challenge.

Check out www.snowdriftfarm.com (I think that's the url) for basic instructions in their formulary. If you google making liquid soap you can find stuff all over the net too. Remember you need to use potassium hydroxide for this not sodium hydroxide.

I also make my own lotion, but that is a tricky bear as you need to test your formulation to be sure your preservative works if you are going to sell it. but if it is just for you then I guess you don't have to use a preservative, but you can grow some nasties in there! You could also try just using and anaquous formulation that doesn't require a preservative. Again check snowdrift for a basic recipe.

Bethany


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I use my own soaps in my hair, my two favorite are one that was a 'shampoo bar' in Susan Cavitch's book, and my peppermint soap. 

Dawn


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

InHisName said:


> been hearing bad things about commercial shampoos- anyone make their own? What about other personal care products? (body lotion, etc)


I use Earthbath Puppy Shampoo. It is available at http://www.earthbath.com/puppyshampoo_pint.html, if you are interested. Here are the ingredients.....

Ingredients

Purified water, natural cleansers, gentle conditioning agent, aloe vera, olive oil squalene (preservative), cherry essence. All ingredients are natural, 100% biodegradable, and extra gentle on you and your pet.

Smells good and works for me! LOL

donsgal


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Dr Bronner's Baby Mild contains:

Ingredients: Water, Saponified Organic Coconut & Olive oils (w/ retained Glycerin), Organic Hemp Oil, Organic Jojoba Oil, Citric Acid, Vitamin E

The containers it's sold in are 100% post consumer recycled plastic, and they source fair trade ingredients.

But I like the idea of the puppy shampoo, too. The cherry sounds nice.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

donsgal said:


> Purified water, natural cleansers, gentle conditioning agent, aloe vera, olive oil squalene (preservative), cherry essence. All ingredients are natural, 100% biodegradable, and extra gentle on you and your pet.
> 
> donsgal


I bet the cherry smells nice but what are 'natural cleansers'?

I make a shampoo bar with jojoba oil that I like on my hair. But, I did find that when I first started using it, it took probably 3 weeks (wash every other day) before the residue from commercial products was completely gone and the natural oils could do their good work on my hair. I still do cider vinegar rinses.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Charleen said:


> I bet the cherry smells nice but what are 'natural cleansers'?


 It also has "gentle conditioning agent"...?


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a recipe for homemade shampoo, but have not tried it... it is a lye/fat type shampoo. If you'd like the recipe give me a holler. I will post it.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

The snowdrift site is great! Even recipes for herbal deoderant. Thanks, kidsngarden. Good ideas, everyone.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I've been making my own body/hand soap for over a year, and tried bar shampoos a few times with little success. I even tried a shampoo bar made by a company that was very highly recommended, but it still didn't work. We have very hard water, and I couldn't rinse the soap residue out even with vinegar rinses. After chatting on a soap forum, I found others having the same problems in hard water areas so I gave up on it. Still love the body,hand soap though!


----------



## NMHaines (Sep 1, 2007)

I made my own shampoo using castile soap, water and little bit of vegetable oil. I have used for about 2 weeks and now notice a residue on my hair, is that what the cidar vinegar rinse helps? 

Wendi


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, that is what the vinegar rinses out. I have to rinse with vinegar or my hair feels greasy when I use regular soap (homemade or bought).


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

natural cleansers, gentle conditioning agent,
.............

A label like this is meaningless. SLS sodium laurel sulfate sounds natural also. But do you want to use it on your hair, no, but most commerical shampoos, even baby shampoos contain it.

The website is great, over the top to sell a product but great. At least it gets folks reading labels. Vicki


----------

